# Any info on the SB12-NSD?



## packetjones (Jul 5, 2010)

I am currently looking to get a new sub and am excited to see what the new SVS subs will bring to the table. I was curious if there was any info out there on the price of this sub or it's specs? I have seen they are releasing info on some of the other sealed subs being released but nothing that I can find on the SB12-NSD. Has anyone else seen anything about this model?


----------



## leej (Jun 9, 2010)

649 Charcoal and 699 Gloss Black are the reduced prices, during pre-orders. They are to begin shipping late September, or early October. Check out their site at http://www.svsound.com/products-sub-box-sb12nsd.cfm for specs. 
If I had a smaller room, I’d be looking at these. I’m still waiting to see how the SB13+, or maybe even the SB16+ looks.


----------

